# Moon cakes



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

Mid autumn festival is coming . The Vietnameses and Chineses celebrate this festival with moon cakes .

Soft moon cakes by Ile

baked moon cake


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

One of my husband's students just gave him a moon cake yesterday. We're excited to eat it but what's in it?


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

What kind? Soft or baked one? If baked moon cake, it usually have bean and egg fillling or xapgam (a mixture of nuts, chopped chinese sausage,threaded roasted chicken, candied winter melon, roasted sesame seeds, candied lotus seeds, sometimes with an egg yolk sometime not)

We serve moon cakes with tea .


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

There's a big, long discussion about moon cakes here:

eG Forums -> Moon Cakes=


----------

